# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Comisión Europea anuncia 8.500 millones para investigación e innovación

## Jonasino

> La Comisión Europea ha anunciado que movilizará 8.500 millones de euros de inversión para proyectos de investigación e innovación en la Unión Europea en 2017, incluidos cerca de 1.800 millones a través del Centro de Investigaciones Europeo.
> 
> También destinará 633,5 millones para fomentar el ámbito de las tecnologías de la información y de la comunicación (TIC), otros 840,20 millones para proyectos en el marco del programa Marie-Curie, así como otros 463,41 millones para promover la innovación en las pequeñas y medianas empresas, según ha precisado en un comunicado.
> 
> Otros 397,50 millones se destinarán para facilitar el acceso a capital de riesgo, otros 416.44 millones se dedicarán a promover la seguridad alimentaria, la agricultura durable, la gestión del agua y la bioeconomía y otros 331,76 millones a proyectos en el ámbito de la salud, la demografía y el bienestar.
> 
> También destinará otros 526,89 millones para promover la eficiencia energética y las energías limpias, otros 98,50 millones para proyectos relacionados con el espacio, otros 291 millones para infraestructuras, otros 313,75 millones para investigar en nanotecnologías, los materiales avanzados y la biotecnología y otros 162,8 millones para fomentar las tecnologías emergentes y futuras.
> 
> Mientras, otros 409,70 millones se dedicarán a impulsar el transporte inteligente, limpio e integrado, otros 223,60 millones se invertirán en contribuir a atajar el cambio climático y el uso eficiente de los recursos y otros 206,15 millones se dedicarán a promover la seguridad de los ciudadanos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/0...n-e-innovacion

----------

